

The Best Little Bar in Manhattan: An Experiment in Belief versus Bourbon - BIackSwan
http://nautil.us/issue/23/dominoes/the-best-little-bar-in-manhattan

======
outsidetheparty
Strange story.

I'll refrain from projecting too much onto the author, and instead say that
his characters' relationship to alcohol is downright alien to me. As is their
relationship to women, who are apparently without exception unpleasant,
disapproving control freaks:

>your mother—not to mention that wife of yours—would never forgive me if I
helped you find the place

>So far as Mrs. McHintry is concerned, I work late on Mondays. If she
complains about the smell of booze on me, I tell her I had a beer on the way
home to wind down

> The evening wore on. I had to phone an increasingly exasperated Donna a
> couple more times

> I do recall the frequent appearance of terms like “skunk,” “loaded,” “all on
> my own,” “lush,” “douchebag” and even a tentative “staying with my mother
> awhile”—we both recognized this last as an empty threat, because … well, you
> remember your grandmother, don’t you?

------
jvickers
> If you Google very carefully today you’ll eventually find
> RencourtBlitzenMcPhail

I did perform a Google search for 'RencourtBlitzenMcPhail' and all I got was
that one article! Perhaps other users of the Google search service will get
this comment too, but the real 'RencourtBlitzenMcPhail' will probably remain
elusive for a while. Maybe I can't 'Google very carefully', I'm not really
sure what that means in the context of searching for RencourtBlitzenMcPhail.

~~~
mkmk
This story is a work of fiction.

~~~
kwhitefoot
And your point is?

~~~
ksherlock
There is no RencourtBlitzenMcPhail.

------
sp332
Is this about debt in general, or a particular instance or kind of debt?

